# Garden shovel



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Finished yesterday so its a bit glossy. Had to PS it to lessen sheen so its a bit dark.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Looks awesome as usual :biggrin:
Perfect for garden decoration, so pretty :vs_blush:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh @Sorin I love this one. I love the color and the flowers. This is beautiful!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

mg: wow..that's so cool..you even did it on a shovel...and it looks perfect...(lol sorry for the gif) but seriously...so cool..


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I liked this one so much that I shared it on our Facebook page! :biggrin:


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Glad you enjoy. I like yer gif! Crick, I need th' publicity. Thnx.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

The texture you gave to all your paintings is so beautiful, and this is not an exception.

Wonderful job Sorin!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I like these.. my wife's favorites are paintings done on the old 2 men saws.. the ones with wooden handles on both ends


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Fanki, try painting with drywall mud some time. You get addicted to texture.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorin.. We used to do that on ceilings.. to give them a "stucco look". One gallon of paint to one gallon of mud.. Works wonderfully!


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeh, it does. And you can layer, do knock-downs, create stones, bricks, wood. You can put down a mask, spread mud over & then lift yer mask. After dry you can water some clearcoat & plasticize it for toughness.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

*Got any Munchies?*

These two young ***** were frolicking around in the hollow tree containing the nest when I snapped a number of pics from below. Named "Got Any Munchies?"


----------



## Linzibx (Aug 26, 2015)

*Hi new sorry to post here*

I just want to know how I could start a thread I have only just joined and no new thread option ?. Sorry :/


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Linzibx said:


> I just want to know how I could start a thread I have only just joined and no new thread option ?. Sorry :/


Go to "Getting Started with Artitst Forum" -- It's a category on the first page of the forum. In that category there is the "How to start topics" thread. 

Here's a link to save you time:

http://www.artistforum.com/getting-...om/how-start-topics-threads-21538/newmessage/


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorin said:


> These two young ***** were frolicking around in the hollow tree containing the nest when I snapped a number of pics from below. Named "Got Any Munchies?"
> 
> 
> I love these shovel pictures you are doing. Great raccoons.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

These raccoons are so cute, nice job as usual :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

they look so cute like they're about to fall..><..


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

*For the curious*

Doing one last gnomie shovel since my wife grabbed the first. This shows the beginnings of the house & porch.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

@Sorin I thought of you today when I was at the flea market.

They had this awesome old farmers milk can. Your painting style would have been awesome on it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Cool Sorin. Looking for to the next shovel.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

*Fini*

Fini... Last one till I find out if they sell. Kinda hard too. The wife grabbed 2 of them! First one sold, one left.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

They are adorable and so very unique.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

The tiny house is mostly made from rocks and sticks from popsicles/ice pop (dont know how you call them)? >.<


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

OOO... this is cool.


----------

